# Asus p5n-d ram problem



## badger88

I built this computer over a year ago with an ASUS P5N-D mobo and  2 x 2 GB of DDR2 PC6400 ram.  It has always worked great.  Then I decided to upgrade by adding 2 x 2 GB DDR2 PC5300 so it had 8 gigs total.  When I turned it on it would not post and made 1 long beep then 2 short beeps - which i believe means it can't read the ram.  I took out the new ram and went back to the original configuration and it still has the same problem.  Did I do something wrong,  what should i try next?


----------



## linkin

Try resetting the CMOS, take out the little battery on the mobo, unplug your comp from power and hold down the power button for a few seconds.

After that, replace the battery, put all of the memory in and boot up. If you can get into the BIOS, manually setup the speed, timings and voltage of the memory (add a little more voltage because you're filling all the slots) save and exit. hope it boots.

I had similar problems using 4x1gb sticks in my P5N-E Sli, in the end i just bought 2x2GB.


----------



## Troncoso

oh, also, make sure you have identical stick in channel a slot 1 and channel b slot 1. same goes for slot 2. Also put the faster ram in the first slots.


----------



## barkathussain

*:nline free tv & fm::*

Now you can watch free online live tv of yor choice. 
All pakistanis and indian tv channals are available on 
http://www.livetv.pk.
also listenyou can watch news, kids,information,sports,religious
fm radio station.entertainment,songs tv channels and much more.you can 


Regards,
barkat-15127
http://www.livetv.pk
look_at_sky67@yahoo.com


----------



## badger88

I put in the original working configuration of RAM then reset the CMOS, but I am still getting the same beep code error.  Do i need my video card installed to boot, there is no on-board video.


----------



## linkin

Yes, you will need your videocard to be in the system.


----------



## badger88

No luck.  I tested the ram out at a computer shop and it was fine.  I talked to ASUS and they gave me an RMA.  I don't understand how adding ram messed up the mb.


----------



## StrangleHold

You do know that, one long and two short beeps is a video card error. Has nothing to do with your memory.


----------



## badger88

The beep codes are different on this board, I confirmed it with ASUS tech support.  1 long and 2 short mean unidentifiable memory.


----------



## linkin

Have you sent out the board already? See if it does boot without a video card.


----------



## badger88

I have tried it with and without the video, doesn't make a diff.  Haven't sent it out yet, I'm gonna try letting it sit for 12 hrs with no battery then try starting it one last time.


----------



## StrangleHold

badger88 said:


> The beep codes are different on this board, I confirmed it with ASUS tech support. 1 long and 2 short mean unidentifiable memory.


 
What ever they think, most tech support people were picked up in front of Home Depot.


----------

